# Frozen Kindle 2? Already?



## MarkBakalor (Feb 24, 2009)

So I hunted down my UPS guy and got my Kindle this afternoon. Plugged it in and played around with it for a while and then just let it charge until 15 minutes ago when I attempted to wake it by sliding the power switch. Nothing happened to the screen saver and I tried this repeatedly. Nothing seems to wake the frozen screen saver. A hard reset did nothing. What's a brand new Kindle user to do? So frustrating!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine froze right out of the box. I reset it and it's fine.

Is yours still stuck?


----------



## MarkBakalor (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine was fine out of the box. It wasn't until setting it aside to charge for the evening and picking it up quite recently that I discovered it frozen. Nothing I've tried has unfrozen it. I'm still staring at the frozen screensaver...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

How long did you slide & hold the power switch? The manual says 15 seconds, it really took about 1/2 a minute.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

To do a reset you have to make sure you unplug the charger and then hold the power switch for 15 seconds.


----------



## MarkBakalor (Feb 24, 2009)

Aha! I just held it for 45 seconds and it appeared nothing happened. I sat it down on my lap to report the bad news when I looked down and saw it was resetting. Thanks everyone. I'm going to go read now!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent news....


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad that worked. Happy reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MarkBakalor said:


> Aha! I just held it for 45 seconds and it appeared nothing happened. I sat it down on my lap to report the bad news when I looked down and saw it was resetting. Thanks everyone. I'm going to go read now!


It does seem to take a bit longer than what I 'm used to. I need to just be a little more patient. I thought it froze up when I tried the Text to Speech...It's just slow to start.

Same thing with opening a book from Archive...Give it a few seconds.

Patience is not one of my attributes.


----------

